# Dollar Reef



## munchkin (May 21, 2004)

Went to the Dike this a.m. and was suprised to see 
not one boat at any of the baitstands. That's cuz
there wuz no bait. Went to Dollar Marina. Same
Story. So we put in at the Spot in Texas City. 

If you have never eaten there it is very good.
Since no bait we (Pam and I) decided to throw
artificial. With the lightning to the South 
threatning we stayed close to the flood gate until
daybreak.

Hit the channel NADA

Plan B got Croakers at April Fools and went to
dollar. Pam's first cast Wham! A nice eighteen
incher. After that we couldn't beg a bite.

I noticed a guide with a party of people had eased
up behind us and started a drift. When he found
what he was looking for his party caught at least
10 nice trout. The inexperience showed as this
seemed to be their first trip and several I would
say 7 to 8 trout were lost due to this inexperiance.

What I noticed him doing was to find a reef and put
out a marker and then get back a ways fromt he 
marked spot and cast to it. i.e. Chester Moore's Tip
in his book. He had to run and get more bait and
we ran in a got something to eat and when we returned
he was into them again.

When he pulled anchor he advised us what he was doing
and show us how to fish this certain drop off. Know folks
he didn't have to do this and he was a yound Capt
with a Triton. I wish I had gotten his name so I could
pass it along but when he left we were too far away and
he was motioning us where to drop the floater.

We proceded to catch 7 trout 2 of them a good 19 and
21 inches. The others lost on the hook sets. But he
taught me a lesson on how to fish with other people. 
He was a nice guide and if I knew his name I would
recommend him to anyone


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Sounds like Roland ________ Can't remember his last name. I fished with him a couple of summers ago with some customers and he was great! I'll have to dig up his name because he is truly a class act. If it was Roland, this kind of act does not surprise me at all. Was he a stocky dark skinned guy? If anyone can remember Roland's name help me out here.

Great report, sounds like a good day. Man, will Dollar be packed this weekend!


----------



## munchkin (May 21, 2004)

*Dollar*

He was driving a Triton. Know there is another guy
that drives a Trion also but his name is Mike Larue I
think. What was weird was that it was just him and I
there until he started nailing the fish. But you could
be right next to him and not buy a bite. It was fun
just watching the people he was guiding. Im here
to tell you he as having to work and earn the fee.

Yeah your right it probably will be packed but there
was a trick to the way he was getting the trout to hit.
Plus I think the North wind and the Thunder Boomers
off shore had a lot of people thinking twice. At the
most there were five boats out on the reef. The TS's
stayed off shore and the water was beautiful.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

It also could be Capt. Steve Brown, out of Pasadena Tx. You can find he web site by searching for Great Specktation's. He is an excellent guide and a very considerate guy.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Steve Browns Web site is: www.galvestonbayfishingcharters.com


----------



## munchkin (May 21, 2004)

*Dollar*

No this guy was a little more slender and tall and didn't have a moustache.
He looked younger than steve.


----------

